# 2011 Kill Video



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry I haven't done this sooner.  Just been busy.
Chris

<object height="480" width="640">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/26Nfy9qmmTU?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="480" width="640"></object>


----------



## hound dog (Mar 21, 2012)

That's some good stuff.


----------



## NavyDave (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome Video!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome Chris!


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for doing that.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 21, 2012)

Great video. Nice to be able to go back and look at all the animals folks have been able to get last year. Thanks Chris.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Great job putting that together Chris! Quite a collection of tradtional harvests when you see em' all back to back like that!


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 22, 2012)

You did a great job Chris!!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 22, 2012)

mIkE


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 22, 2012)

Man that was cool !!! A bunch of stone age killers! thanks for doing that. Any one who doesnt think archery tackle is effective should see that!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 22, 2012)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> Man that was cool !!! A bunch of stone age killers! thanks for doing that. Any one who doesnt think archery tackle is effective should see that!



Yes, they should.
Or any of these too; 

2010
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=493599
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597991

2009 - 
video: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills
thread: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills

2008
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...ditional+kills


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Mar 22, 2012)

Excellent job Chris . Its nice to finally see my face up there after these past few years


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 22, 2012)

Good job!! good memories


----------



## Al33 (Mar 22, 2012)

Good job Chris! That was a lot of critters.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 23, 2012)

Very Cool!!


----------



## gurn (Mar 23, 2012)

Chris that was great ta see Bobby mixed in with the likes of Yall. When he sees it he's gonna be grinnin.
Thanks I really been waitin for it. 
Do you do the music yourself?


----------



## pine nut (Mar 23, 2012)

Fandangtastic!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 29, 2012)

That was cool!!  Good job everyone!


----------

